# Raleigh Superbe 3 Speed info request



## teisco (Apr 24, 2018)

*Raleigh Superbe 3 Speed* I am looking at buying. What year and what would be a fair price to pay for one like it?  Looks to be all original with a worn Brooks saddle  and the front hub generator.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 24, 2018)

@SirMike1983 will be along shortly...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 25, 2018)

Mid 1970s. Nice condition and pretty much complete bike there.  Even has its self-adjusting brakes still. Make sure it fits you - 21 inch frame on 26 inch wheels.


----------



## teisco (Apr 26, 2018)

SirMike1983 said:


> Mid 1970s. Nice condition and pretty much complete bike there.  Even has its self-adjusting brakes still. Make sure it fits you - 21 inch frame on 26 inch wheels.



Thanks, what would be a fair price for this bike? Owner is asking 300 for it.


----------



## juvela (Apr 26, 2018)

-----

make sure to get the key for the steering lock.

if seller cannot provide it you should get an allowance on the selling price.

-----


----------



## teisco (May 28, 2018)

Still hoping to get a general idea of the worth of this bike. If someone here is interested in it I might pass on it (looking for older) and work a deal for them with the owner.


----------



## mongeese (May 28, 2018)

2 to 400


----------



## HARPO (May 28, 2018)

Check the rear hub for two numbers...such as 9  75. This would indicate a build date of September 1975.


----------



## HARPO (May 28, 2018)

Here's my girls Rudge (Raleigh) from 1968. Dyno-Hub works, but I don't have the key for the fork or the rear rack. I paid $100 for it a couple of months ago.

View attachment 815586


----------



## juvela (May 28, 2018)

-----

What year be your Follis Mr. Marx?

Am thinking MCMLXXIII.

Since it is in the repair stand does that mean its a "front burner" project...or at least was at the time of the picture?

Each time I see a Rudge chainwheel it reminds me of the old telly series _Kung Fu._

-----


----------



## HARPO (May 28, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> What year be your Follis Mr. Marx?
> 
> ...




@juvela I'm not sure what year the Follis is...70's I'd guess. I've had it for a while now. All Campy...but to small a frame for me. Bought it because I never heard of it years ago and of course then I had to have it. Reynolds 531, also...


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 28, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> What year be your Follis Mr. Marx?
> 
> ...






HARPO said:


> @juvela I'm not sure what year the Follis is...70's I'd guess. I've had it for a while now. All Campy...but to small a frame for me. Bought it because I never heard of it years ago and of course then I had to have it. Reynolds 531, also...



my buddy Tad bought a '73 Follis 572 with the intention of turning it.  While fit is everything, he found it to be the best-riding of all his bikes, it weighs the magic 20 lbs -  he can't let it go, and it's here to stay
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-445#post-872299
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-449#post-875213


----------

